# Happy canada day!



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Happy Canada Day, everyone!

To those with the day off, have a cold one for me!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Likewise. Happy Canada Day!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

same to you, and to all.

Happy CANADA day.

Just remember that there is a 12 beer minium today, so I do not want see anyone on the roads. =]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes indeed.

Happy Canada Day everyone!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

FIREWORKS BURLINGTON TONIGHT! Lots of events actually.  I always enjoyed the holiday when I was little!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There were fireworks last night, we could see and hear them from our front steps. Parade today sometime. It's quiet around town this morning, very little traffic, lots of dog walkers (I ran one of mine from my bike, he loves to pull). No lawnmowers yet, which is a blessing.

Last day I'll likely be able to avoid the HST.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

It comes into effect today, so I would think that the only way to avoid it would be to not buy anything. I went to get gas yesterday after school, and at 3pm all the gas stations were packed. I actually left one gas station and had to go down the road to another, but I stil had to wait 5+ mins to get to a pump.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday to the best country in the world. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

enjoy, relax, have fun.

DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Cort Strummer said:


> It [HST] comes into effect today, so I would think that the only way to avoid it would be to not buy anything.


Yup, that's the idea. I love my country and the things it provides for me, and I generally don't mind paying taxes because of it, but it seems to me a little ungracious to start the HST on Canada Day. Oh well...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Yup, that's the idea. I love my country and the things it provides for me, and I generally don't mind paying taxes because of it, but it seems to me a little ungracious to start the HST on Canada Day. Oh well...
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Oh well, Cest la vie. I'm going to stop at Vaughan Mills and buy RUSH Beyond the Lighted Stage today! on BD! I'm going to celebrate my Fav Canadian Band on Canada day.. After I finish work of course. h and happy B-day to Pammie! LOL!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Crap guys I know on the Westcoast we aren't feeling the happy love right now, we just had our gas tax increased ($0.012 increase/litre ) and the harmonized sale tax went in today ( so another 12% increase in things that never had any tax before ) kind of hard feeling any love at the moment and even though I would beat the heck out of anybody poking at my Canada its just a touch hard today, they should have waited till after the long week-end before they bent us over like that ( oh and of course this is the busiest day for driving, so of course they'll make sure they get every cent. ) but happy canada day for the rest of you and do be careful more autop accidents today then another other day in Canada.love the Ship


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

It's just not the same without Spinal Tap doing a Cross Canada Tour in a Day, but happy Canada Day anyway.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Have a happy Canada Day everybody :smilie_flagge17:

Off to Lake Huron and the weather is playin' ball too!

Shawn.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> Crap guys I know on the Westcoast we aren't feeling the happy love right now, we just had our gas tax increased ($0.012 increase/litre ) and the harmonized sale tax went in today ( so another 12% increase in things that never had any tax before ) kind of hard feeling any love at the moment and even though I would beat the heck out of anybody poking at my Canada its just a touch hard today, they should have waited till after the long week-end before they bent us over like that ( oh and of course this is the busiest day for driving, so of course they'll make sure they get every cent. ) but happy canada day for the rest of you and do be careful more autop accidents today then another other day in Canada.love the Ship


 And the icky part is that your champion in this cause is....Bill Vander Zalm. Eeewwwww. Talk about a rock and a hard place.

For everyone else, a happy 143rd. I'm watching CFL football tonight! And as much as I love my birthplace of Montreal, and respect the fine throwing arm of Anthony Calvillo and catching arms of Ben Cahoon, the Riders WON that damn game last year, and I hope to see them demonstrate it during regulation time with the right number of players on the field until the very last second of regulation play.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

We just got back from the morning's local festivities which included a duck race (we missed it!), and a farmer's market and art show - where we spent some time and money. Fireworks tonight! Have a great day (even if gas is now 1.07 a liter).


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Our government planned this out, they know exactly what they are doing. They knew that having the HST start today would bring them in a huge flow of cash the first weekend. It is what it is, and to be honest I am tired of it. Once I am finished my college course (Mechanical Design and Drafting) I am going to be seeking employment outside of Canada. I love our country (the people and landscape) but hate our government, and if anyone says that we have a great health care system you deserve a slap upside the head; all I can say is you get what you pay for. I sat in the hospital for 6 days with a shattered elbow because doctors were too busy to fix it, didnt get to eat for 3 days and was severely limited on pain meds.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

happy birthday canada!
i am really happy to be working and doing things for my family, and myself. (such as my new guitar) tonight we're going to light off a bunch of fireworks in the park to celebrate. 

cort, there is some truth in your post, i know it first hand. but except for the health care, the states is really no better (generally speaking) even the healthcare part is going to change to be more like canada's. i don't know enough about other countries to make any judgments on them, but best of luck wherever your journeys take you.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Happy Canada Day everyone.

I'm having a late lunch--then back to the guitars


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

'Tis a good day. Nothin' to do but listen to classic Canadian rock, "Doug and the Slugs, LightHouse, Tom Northcott etc.), enjoy the sunshine, fracture a few chords and feel sorry for those on the coast. 'tis a good day to be sure.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

got a bucketful of explosives and when the sun goes down i am out to the local park to put on a little show for the neighbourhood kiddies.
been doing it for years and it is always well attended.
have a safe and happy holiday all!


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

A true Patriot !!!

[YOUTUBE]sekLEG8xsOs[/YOUTUBE]

.........and our Nations Anthem as known by Americans,

[YOUTUBE]JFGVDWc_5Q8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Done work at 5, got tomorrow off, best friend comes down tomorrow night for one last hometown get-down before he's off to the Navy, going out to Moxie's for dinner then beers tonight with some buddies.

Yup, it's lookin good!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Chito said:


> Happy Birthday to the best country in the world. :smilie_flagge17:


Yes indeed. :smilie_flagge17: Hope everybody had a good Canada Day.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Best thing at Moxies is the black skirts!

I was a great day and the stupid tax made me love my made in Canada Civic just a bit more since two days before I filled it up next to a guy with a F150, me $45 him $110.

Did see the fireworks last night but missed out on getting the strawberry short cake cake!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...it is truly a great country and, unlike most, i am more than happy to pay my taxes, without whining, to support it.

but i gotta tell ya...i didn't feel much like celebrating canada day in a country where most people now seem to believe that if you were a protester at the g20 and your consititutional/democratic/human rights were violated, you got - and asked for - and deserved - what was coming to you.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

with all the destruction and mayhem that was going on, all the "peaceful" protesters should of just gone home like the cops asked them to do. by sticking around and cheering, etc. they became part of the problem and deserved what happened to them. They should also total the cost of all damages and divid it up amongst all found to be involved (500+ people).

All the protesters had their freedom on Saturday, taking over streets that were not closed without police intervention. I think what the cops did on Sunday was outstanding and the entire event should of been handled in that manor.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Cort Strummer said:


> with all the destruction and mayhem that was going on, all the "peaceful" protesters should of just gone home like the cops asked them to do. by sticking around and cheering, etc. they became part of the problem and deserved what happened to them. They should also total the cost of all damages and divid it up amongst all found to be involved.
> All the protesters had their freedom on Saturday, taking over streets that were not closed without police intervention. I think what the cops did on Sunday was outstanding and the entire even should of been handled in that manor.



...so if your own son or daughter were among the peaceful protesters, would you still feel the same way? even if they were injured, perhaps permanently?

do you realize that people were invited to come and protest? that they were, in fact, welcomed? 

are you also aware that the right to protest, to assemble, is a democratic and constitutional right, and one that many people, canadian soldiers, for example, fought and died for?

the constitutional/democratic "right" to protest does not come with a disclaimer stating that if you get your head bashed in by an overzealous cop, you asked for it.

the attitude of mainstream canadians that peaceful protesters deserve whatever mistreatment they get is extremely sickening.

i have one word for you: tiananmen.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

There will always be those in the "crowd" that gather for reasons unrelated to the "cause". Those are the ones throwing rocks through windows and burning police cars. If I had a club I would have bashed a few of their skulls in myself. You have to divide those that are trying to protest in an orderly fashion and within the limits of the law and decency. You dont get your point across damaging property and looking like a fool. Those are the ones people should be pissed at not the rest of society that was sickened by the whole spectacle


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

When similar behaviour erupts over the outcome of an NHL play-off game most of us roll our eyes and hope cooler heads prevail. When the same thing happens over one of these bloated G20 pageants we're in an awful hurry to trash the Charter of Rights and Freedoms. Don't get me wrong, the worst of what happened in T.O. is unacceptable. However, I do believe we're in an age where peaceful protest is no longer tolerated. Of course the prevailing logic is that random violence over a sporting event is a nuisance that requires far more modest police involvement. WTF?

Shawn.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

oooo you are one of the "righteous" people eh? the hippy days are over.

As I said above as soon as things went bad, and the black bloque started smashing everything. The "innocent" should of got the heck out of dodge. As for if my kids were there (I dont have any) I would of done 1 of do things 1) I would of said "are you dumb, look at what has happened in the past at other countries and tell me what will happen" or 2)You can go but keep your phone on and as soon as anything happens get out of there".


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...sorry, cort, i thought you were an adult. my bad.



Cort Strummer said:


> oooo you are one of the "righteous" people eh? the hippy days are over.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> However, I do believe we're in an age where peaceful protest is no longer tolerated.



...exactly, and i'm curious to know how this happened. although, i'm pretty sure i could take an educated guess...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> There will always be those in the "crowd" that gather for reasons unrelated to the "cause". Those are the ones throwing rocks through windows and burning police cars. If I had a club I would have bashed a few of their skulls in myself. You have to divide those that are trying to protest in an orderly fashion and within the limits of the law and decency. You dont get your point across damaging property and looking like a fool. Those are the ones people should be pissed at not the rest of society that was sickened by the whole spectacle


...amen to that.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

the ones that got hurt are the ones that weren't listening to the police when they were told to back up or move.

One question thought... does anyone know what they were protesting about? out of all the people I saw interviewed no one knew what they were protesting... that could be a reason why protests in general are not really tolerated by most. All year round people are protesting downtown with nothing going wrong, but as soon as the downtown core is destroyed and we say we have a problem with it, protesters in general just say what about my rights... so what you think you have the right to destroy and get away with it... there are laws now. 

Back in the 70's protesters actually had a goal and a vision and were protesting something. Most protesters these days just want to be difficult or just want to be part of something even if they dont know what it is.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Cort Strummer said:


> the ones that got hurt are the ones that weren't listening to the police when they were told to back up or move.
> 
> One question thought... does anyone know what they were protesting about? out of all the people I saw interviewed no one knew what they were protesting... that could be a reason why protests in general are not really tolerated by most. All year round people are protesting downtown with nothing going wrong, but as soon as the downtown core is destroyed and we say we have a problem with it, protesters in general just say what about my rights... so what you think you have the right to destroy and get away with it... there are laws now.
> 
> Back in the 70's protesters actually had a goal and a vision and were protesting something. Most protesters these days just want to be difficult or just want to be part of something even if they dont know what it is.



I get sick of hearing about these protestors rights. Why don't they just get a real job and stop making it hard on those that do. I support the rights of the police to crack them over the head if they cause a ruckus.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Cort Strummer said:


> the ones that got hurt are the ones that weren't listening to the police when they were told to back up or move.


...ah. so you were there? and actually saw this happening? then i guess you know what you're talking about.

or do you just go along with whatever the media tells you?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I get sick of hearing about these protestors rights. Why don't they just get a real job and stop making it hard on those that do. I support the rights of the police to crack them over the head if they cause a ruckus.



seriously? as i mentioned, canadian mainstream society has turned a sickly shade of nazi. not surprising, given the lies perpetrated by right wing media. i assume, again, that if your son or daughter ended up a vegetable because of a baton to the head, you'd just say: hey, kiddo, you asked for it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...ah. so you were there? and actually saw this happening? then i guess you know what you're talking about.
> 
> or do you just go along with whatever the media tells you?



If you're not looking for trouble, you'll do your best not be anywhere near it. If you were and got your head cracked, you'll know better next time. Of course there are those that just never learn no matter how many cracks they get upside the head.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

david henman said:


> seriously? as i mentioned, canadian mainstream society has turned a sickly shade of nazi. not surprising, given the lies perpetrated by right wing media. i assume, again, that if your son or daughter ended up a vegetable because of a baton to the head, you'd just say: hey, kiddo, you asked for it.


I guarantee that my son or daughter would be no where near this. If they haven't learned to stay out of trouble then nothing I could say can keep them from harm.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...just a clue for you, sport: this aspect of the discussion is not about the morons who were violent and destructive. i would have thought that goes without saying. are you having trouble following along?




Cort Strummer said:


> the ones that got hurt are the ones that weren't listening to the police when they were told to back up or move.
> 
> One question thought... does anyone know what they were protesting about? out of all the people I saw interviewed no one knew what they were protesting... that could be a reason why protests in general are not really tolerated by most. All year round people are protesting downtown with nothing going wrong, but as soon as the downtown core is destroyed and we say we have a problem with it, protesters in general just say what about my rights... so what you think you have the right to destroy and get away with it... there are laws now.
> 
> Back in the 70's protesters actually had a goal and a vision and were protesting something. Most protesters these days just want to be difficult or just want to be part of something even if they dont know what it is.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I guarantee that my son or daughter would be no where near this. If they haven't learned to stay out of trouble then nothing I could say can keep them from harm.


...as you may have, at some point, noticed, we live in a free and democratic society. once they are of legal age, you can guarantee nothing.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> If you're not looking for trouble, you'll do your best not be anywhere near it. If you were and got your head cracked, you'll know better next time. Of course there are those that just never learn no matter how many cracks they get upside the head.


...you do realize that these are your fellow citizens you're talking about. citizens of a free and democratic society. there are plenty of countries where free speech is not permitted, and in fact IS rewarded by getting your head cracked, or much worse.

is that the kind of canada you envision?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...just a clue for you, sport: this aspect of the discussion is not about the morons who were violent and destructive. i would have thought that goes without saying. are you having trouble following along?



I admit that I have not followed along the conversation but I did take in to account that we were talking about peaceful protestors and I'll stand by my belief that you seem to lack the comprehensive fortitude to understand that if you put your self near danger you just might get hurt. If there were truly those that wanted peaceful protests then they sure picked the wrong time and place for that to happen. Knowing there would be those anarchists that would do all they could to send this in to a violent free for all and even use the peaceful protestors as a catalyst you have to wonder of the intellectual capacity of the peaceful protestors. If you didn't know going in that it was going to get ugly then you probably aren't smart enough to join a political cause. I don't expect the police to be able to distinguish between peaceful and potentially violent when they are on the frontlines being yelled at and spat on by all of them. If you're in the way you may get flattenned. Don't go out there in the mix of everything, get hurt then protest a week later about police brutality. The sooner you realize these police officers are just people like us and not "The evil machine" the sooner you can empathize and maybe come to a better understanding.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

until you can tell me what they were protesting I will just blend them into the problem which lead to destruction. sounds like you need to hold a sit-in on here to get people on board with you...

Power to the people... whos guitar forum.. your guitar forum...

As stated above, the ones who got hurt were the ones that were doing something they shouldnt have been doing, therefor no longer peaceful protesting.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...as you may have, at some point, noticed, we live in a free and democratic society. once they are of legal age, you can guarantee nothing.


Well I can gaurantee you, they weren't there.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Well I can gaurantee you, they weren't there.



...okay, what's next? na na na na na na?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Cort Strummer said:


> until you can tell me what they were protesting I will just blend them into the problem which lead to destruction. .



...you can easily find that out for yourself. but both you and i know that's not going to happen.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Cort Strummer said:


> As stated above, the ones who got hurt were the ones that were doing something they shouldnt have been doing, therefor no longer peaceful protesting.



...and you know this for a fact? i seriously doubt it but, hey, prove me wrong.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

well from what I knew of what was being discussed at the G20, there was really no need for a protest especially one that big.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> If there were truly those that wanted peaceful protests then they sure picked the wrong time and place for that to happen. .



...uh, dood, there was only ONE g20.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...and you know this for a fact? i seriously doubt it but, hey, prove me wrong.


You always seem to stand alone on these issues. You're such a hero. If you're such a hero why don't you prove your self right? Hey we don't know everything for sure, but then neither do you.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

the proof is rather apparent, people who were protesting at the designated locations were fine. The ones who were protesting were ever they wanted, got in the cops faces and did not listen to demands, were the ones that got here... joe smoe or julie whatsherface protesting in the park were fine.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...uh, dood, there was only ONE g20.


Yeah but they knew what to expect. If I fault anyone for peaceful protestors getting hurt its the organizers that should have known. If you don't want to get hurt you take the utmost precautions. That may mean protesting at a time different than the g20 or in a different location than the chaos. Does that sound like a stupid protest. Well maybe but then you won't get hurt. If you go into the fire then expect to get burned and wear your scars proudly.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...uh, dood, there was only ONE g20.


They have had summits all over the world... none of them have been peaceful.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> You always seem to stand alone on these issues. You're such a hero. If you're such a hero why don't you prove your self right? Hey we don't know everything for sure, but then neither do you.



...and how many of there are you?

actually, i do have to give both of you a lot of credit for being perfect examples of exactly the point i was trying to make.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Cort Strummer said:


> They have had summits all over the world... none of them have been peaceful.


...although i loathe stating the bleeding obvious, literally thousands of the protestors at this summit, in other words the vast majority, were peaceful. and, for that reason, the media (and nice folks like you) paid no attention. violence sells. i grant you, the black bloc morons do show up at these events, with the sole purpose of causing destruction and violence.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Whats that David? An example of someone that knows full well what battles to pick. Or someone like you who seems to argue and take up every cause that opposes authority, then whines when they get hurt or someone doesn't agree with them


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...although i loathe stating the bleeding obvious, literally thousands of the protestors at this summit, in other words the vast majority, were peaceful. and, for that reason, the media (and nice folks like you) paid no attention. violence sells. i grant you, the black bloc morons do show up at these events, with the sole purpose of causing destruction and violence.


Yeah and how stupid is the peaceful protestors for not seeing that it only takes a few of these anarchists to upset the whole cause and make the peaceful protestors look bad. But they ventured on even though it was inevitable that they were going to look bad.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Yeah but they knew what to expect. If I fault anyone for peaceful protestors getting hurt its the organizers that should have known. If you don't want to get hurt you take the utmost precautions. That may mean protesting at a time different than the g20 or in a different location than the chaos. Does that sound like a stupid protest. Well maybe but then you won't get hurt. If you go into the fire then expect to get burned and wear your scars proudly.



...then we need to inform our citzens that if they want to exercise their right to free speech, they risk personal injury and possibly death.

just like in china, iran, iraq, north korea etc etc etc...

happy canada day, eh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow how could a thread Celebrating lovely Canada go so wrong????


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Whats that David? An example of someone that knows full well what battles to pick. Or someone like you who seems to argue and take up every cause that opposes authority, then whines when they get hurt or someone doesn't agree with them


...uh, we're trying to have an adult conversation here, sparky. that means if you're going to participate, you need to at least make an attempt at making sense.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Wow how could a thread Celebrating lovely Canada go so wrong????


...that leads to the bigger question, don't you think?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...then we need to inform our citzens that if they want to exercise their right to free speech, they risk personal injury and possibly death.
> 
> just like in china, iran, iraq, north korea etc etc etc...
> 
> happy canada day, eh.


Oh here we go with the extremes. Who is the last protestor to be shot or run over by a tank in Canada? C'mon we're Canadians what wus can't take a friendly little tap to the nogen when the get out of order?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Oh here we go with the extremes. Who is the last protestor to be shot or run over by a tank in Canada? C'mon we're Canadians what wus can't take a friendly little tap to the nogen when the get out of order?


...so if i was a cop who pulled you (or a member of your family) over for speeding, ie _*breaking the law*_, you'd have no problem with a few "taps to the noggin" from my trusty baton?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...uh, we're *trying *to have an adult conversation here, sparky.


Key word "trying". Sorry I don't make sense but you're not exactly feeding me material I can work with.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...so if i was a cop who pulled you (or a member of your family) over for speeding, ie _*breaking the law*_, you'd have no problem with a few "taps to the noggin" from my trusty baton?


If I was yelling in the officers face or spitting at him I'd be surprised if he didn't. Whether you think your protesting peacefully and feel you have a right to stay where ever it is you're sitting, if a cop tells you to move when there are events taking place that put these officers under extreme pressure, you better move. They were blowing up cop cars for crissake. I don't care if it was the anarchists. As soon as the peaceful protestors saw that going on they should have realized any attempt at a peaceful protest just sailed out the window and they should have abandoned ship.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...then we need to inform our citzens that if they want to exercise their right to free speech, they risk personal injury and possibly death.
> 
> just like in china, iran, iraq, north korea etc etc etc...
> 
> happy canada day, eh.


Hey you are breathing right? got food and water right? the doctor takes care of you when you are sick right(for free)? you are on the internet sharing your opinion right? 

HAPPY CANADA!!!

Stop complaining because you seem to lack common sense, we cant help you.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> Key word "trying". Sorry I don't make sense but you're not exactly feeding me material I can work with.


Its okay, that is coming from a guy who thinks you need to have kid to be an adult... when his way he insults people... kinda sounds like the way he discribes police.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> If I was yelling in the officers face or spitting at him I'd be surprised if he didn't. Whether you think your protesting peacefully and feel you have a right to stay where ever it is you're sitting, if a cop tells you to move when there are events taking place that put these officers under extreme pressure, you better move. They were blowing up cop cars for crissake. I don't care if it was the anarchists. As soon as the peaceful protestors saw that going on they should have realized any attempt at a peaceful protest just sailed out the window and they should have abandoned ship.


...okay, lets work on your reading comprehension, shall we. the violent protesters deserved whatever they got which, unfortunately, wasn't much. in fact, it looked to me like they were given carte blanche to cause as much destruction as they wanted to.

are you with me so far? just nod if you are. okay, good.

now, to be absolutely perfectly clear, the point i am trying to make is in regards to the _peaceful_ protesters. if, by simply attending this summit, and exercising their constitutional and democratic right to protest, they "deserve" whatever happens to them, which appears to be the belief held by the majority of mainstream canadians, then we can no longer call this a free and democratic society, and nor can we declare canada a more advanced society than those that outlaw free speech.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Cort Strummer said:


> Its okay, that is coming from a guy who thinks you need to have kid to be an adult... .


...of course, you can prove this, right? you can show me where i said this, right? because otherwise, you'd have to admit you're talking out of your ass.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Cort Strummer said:


> Its okay, that is coming from a guy who thinks you need to have kid to be an adult... *when his way he insults people... *.



...do you understand what the word "hypocrit" means? no? then go look it up. then go back and read the first comments you made to me.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...do you understand what the word "hypocrit" means? no? then go look it up. then go back and read the first comments you made to me.


...here, i'll even help you:

_"oooo you are one of the "righteous" people eh? the hippy days are over."_


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

ha ha now his is swinging at air... everyone point and laugh. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Cort Strummer said:


> ha ha now his is swinging at air... everyone point and laugh. :smilie_flagge17:



...like i said, cort, i made the mistake of thinking i was having a discussion with an adult. thank you, once again, for proving me wrong.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

The discussion was done a long time ago, the people who were discussing it do not see it the same way as you. so there is no need to discuss the issue any further.

And you thought you would come on here protesting about protestors rights. Coming from Mississauga and seeing what actually happened. I have no sympathy for protesters who got hurt, innocent or not they lacked common sense. End of story.

http://api.ning.com/files/tMmgt7L6B...t0bgcvIKNVtjZCHF2p7Xg7KQ2uPPyBl3I2/Canada.gif


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Cort Strummer said:


> The discussion was done a long time ago, the people who were discussing it do not see it the same way as you. so there is no need to discuss the issue any further.
> And you thought you would come on here protesting about protestors rights. Coming from Mississauga and seeing what actually happened. I have no sympathy for protesters who got hurt, innocent or not they lacked common sense. End of story.
> http://api.ning.com/files/tMmgt7L6B...t0bgcvIKNVtjZCHF2p7Xg7KQ2uPPyBl3I2/Canada.gif


...and, again, thank you for illustrating my point. and so eloquently.

however, i'd like to know who chose you to represent and speak on behalf everyone else who posted on this thread. i have seen no indication, whatsoever, that they agree with either you, or me. again, feel free to prove me wrong.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Shouldnt you be at work or something? I am at school, although I should be working on school stuff I find you to be amusing.

Does city tv still have the video booth where you pay and they put your vid on their show anymore? that would probably be a better venue for your protest.

I speak on behalf of Canadians who are proud to be Canadian... I have stated in another thread that I love our Country but hate our Government and that is for my own reasons having to do with WSIB and EI. Outside of those identities I will fight for my Country and Police\Military factors because they have the hardest jobs of all in Canada.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I think you are both butt heads


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

he is from the left wing... GET HIM!!!

actually by this point in time I am trolling... lol 

school is boring haha


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Cort Strummer said:


> Shouldnt you be at work or something? I am at school, although I should be working on school stuff I find you to be amusing.
> Does city tv still have the video booth where you pay and they put your vid on their show anymore? the would probably be a better venue for your protest.



...you're at school? wow, dood, really? 

good for you. i'm living in a bus shelter, at the moment, but my mom lets me use her computer if i bring her something to get high on. i get enough government checks to buy drugs, booze and smokes for both of us. i had a job, once, but they expected me to actually work.

i'm flattered you find me to be amusing. mostly people just tell me that i smell funny, and that i should shave, take a bath, get a haircut and find a way to contribute to society.

well, you go back to your books, son. i'm off to look for my friend, lonesome charlie. he borrowed my birkenstocks a couple of months ago, and i'm worried that maybe he sold them or sumthin'. i'll buy him a latte and then we'll listen to some socialist propoganda on cbc and laugh and laugh and laugh....

then, we'll go a hug a criminal. ah, yes, happy canada day...oh, was that last week? my, how time flies during a heat wave. hey, buddy, spare change? oh, yeah? same to you! mumble...mumble...mumble...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Cort Strummer said:


> he is from the left wing... GET HIM!!!



...ya know, i would never have guessed that you are a conservative. no, really!

same for the other guy - guitarman2.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

well what do you expect when you come to guitarsCANADA.com and talk shit about our country =]. Yup I am at sheridan, I need to do some upgrading before I can take my course.

So have fun living on the streets, you smelly hippy. I might throw a quarter or two in your guitar case if I see you jamming on the corner, but only if you are in tune.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

time to go so I will check on this later on to see how this project has grown =P


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

two rights don't make a left.....but three do!


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

I though it was 3 rights made a left =P


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Clearly we have seen an erosion of freedom over the last 20 years or so. Camera's everywhere, more security than ever before. All for the good of the people they say... well who knows? I do believe people should have the right to question authority and voice opposition to policies if they feel the need. This is "our" country and to be honest, most people dont get involved enough with what is going on. Most follow like lemmings and just do as they are told. You have a right to say you dont agree and you should not be told to shut up by anyone. But there is a way to go about it and it needs to be done within the confines of the law and with respect for those you oppose, they have a right to their opinion as well, even if you do not agree with it. Same as here, we respect all opinions. You dont have to agree with it but let it be said.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

2nd'd.

Can I do that, put the apostrophe between the D's? Well, firefox didn't say I was wrong *L*.

If you can't question authority, there's probably a problem.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

What was this thread about?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Clearly we have seen an erosion of freedom over the last 20 years or so. Camera's everywhere, more security than ever before. All for the good of the people they say... well who knows? I do believe people should have the right to question authority and voice opposition to policies if they feel the need. This is "our" country and to be honest, most people dont get involved enough with what is going on. Most follow like lemmings and just do as they are told. You have a right to say you dont agree and you should not be told to shut up by anyone. But there is a way to go about it and it needs to be done within the confines of the law and with respect for those you oppose, they have a right to their opinion as well, even if you do not agree with it. Same as here, we respect all opinions. You dont have to agree with it but let it be said.




I think what is really important is history, and an open discussion on history as it relates to our modern world.

For instance:

Once upon a time there was a French aristocracy. They forgot they existed on the labours of the peoples of the farms. The peoples of the farms never forgot, and when they realize how things were, they introduce that aristocracy to the loving ministrations of the invention by Dr Guillotine.

Once upon a time there was a Russian aristocracy. They forgot they existed on the labours of the peoples of the farms. The peoples of the farms never forgot, and when they realize how things were, they introduce that aristocracy to the loving ministrations of a small room and lot of guns.


Once upon a time there was a G20...


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

personally, i agree with David on this one.
but then i was not surprised by the actions of the Toronto cops because my experience is that they have often behaved like thugs.
now some will say that's a smear. and i know there are some good Toronto cops out there, and to them i apologize.
but any police department that has the entire drug squad indicted on charges of assaulting and extorting money from drug dealers has clearly got issues. yeah, i know, they brushed it off for "lack of evidence". seldom if ever are cops found guilty of any wrong-doing even when its caught on tape. that's what the brotherhood of the blue is all about.

in Toronto i saw cops at the G-20 beating on protesters who were SITTING DOWN. now tell me how those people were behaving aggressively or acting like terrorists as the Chief of Police claims? sorry i don't buy it.
and i witnessed 2 journalists who were clearly displaying photo ID and not doing anything but observing what the police and protesters were doing from a distance, and they were both held and beaten by a group of police for no reason whatsoever.
it was a disgusting display of Stalin-type tactics to jackboot anyone for the fun of it.
this is not the way a democratic society works.
i don't want my taxes paying the salaries of people who think it is okay to behave like that.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I've sat with an officer and enjoyed a few beers and other unmentionables when they were off-duty. This individual has never discussed pulling their weapon out, or tasered perps, but I've heard about horrible car accidents, toddlers pulled out of pools and rushed to hospital, and repeated domestic assaults at the same household over months and years. This is what these people can and do face everyday when they're on the job. High speed chases, gun fights and tasers occasionally make headlines and certainly infest TV and film, but it's not what wears down the typical officer in Canada. Generally speaking these guys see us at our worst, and they see it often. So in this regard I don't blame the police for the bulk of what transpired. I blame the politicians who were in such a hurry to change the laws in secret, stage this summit in downtown Toronto, and place such a lopsided emphasis on security. I still have only a basic idea of what the hell this summit accomplished and what it hoped to accomplish......and I read the news...a lot. If you cared to read about the build-up of security and the spending debacle, there was plenty of articles on that. If you cared to read about the protests and anarchists/terrorists/socialists/activists (these terms were freely interchanged in the media, which is a whole other disturbing discussion) there was plenty of news on that. If you wanted to know what the @#$% the G20 meant to the average Canadian, well you were out in the weeds----except that Harper apparantly did "a great job". Doing "a great job" at a meeting that was not allowed to be covered by the media, and where quashing protest seemed paramount to the attendees, feels unsatisfying for $1.2 billion. I much preferred the Olympics, from cost vs. enjoyment basis.

Shawn.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

The biggest thing that Harper did a great job at was; The world or Summit leaders wanted to hold ALL bank responsible for the lost money. Canadian banks do not work the same as Banks around the world, like America for example. All the Americans are asking where did my money go, it was in my bank account and didnt touch it, where did it go (that is how most banks around the world work, surprisingly). While in Canada we did not suffer from that debacle, so it would be unfair to punish our banks for others stupidity.

That was really the only big conflict that affected Canada directly. Other topics were about how to help poor countries and what not, nothing that would lead to WW3 which is why I dont know why people were protesting. There was only one questionable representative there from Ethiopia, other than that no terrorist leaders or anything.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Cort Strummer said:


> The biggest thing that Harper did a great job at was; The world or Summit leaders wanted to hold ALL bank responsible for the lost money. Canadian banks do not work the same as Banks around the world, like America for example. All the Americans are asking where did my money go, it was in my bank account and didnt touch it, where did it go (that is how most banks around the world work, surprisingly). While in Canada we did not suffer from that debacle, so it would be unfair to punish our banks for others stupidity.


Actually, Harper was busy on a cross-European tour to promote his anti-bank tax stance well before the G8/ G20. By the time the G8 met in Huntsville it was a forgone conclusion that this tax would be trashed.

Why Harper is taking his bank-tax fight to Europe's doorstep - The Globe and Mail

Harper pushes back against global bank tax - CTV News

Dear Mr. Harper: Putting the bank tax back on the agenda - Inside Politics

Not that I disagree that a bank tax on Canadian banks was a bad idea, but he used the G8 meeting in Huntsville to announce something that had already been heavily debated and was more or less a done deal. He managed to get about $5 billion in aid money for Africa (well short of the $8 billion he wanted). However we've commited over $1 billion while these other heavy hitters in the world economy made up the rest. I'm still left scratching my head wondering what was really accomplished, since it cost us over a billion dollars to secure this thing. 

G8 health pledges fall short of what's needed - The Globe and Mail

Shawn.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

LOL

I restate the position. The protest that occurs against the G-number (and has escalated each time as the protesters are always vilified by the G-numbers) has more to do with how very out of touch with "the people" the people view their nations governments. The bail-out is probably the last straw for a lot of people. Though the big political financial backer of some nations government that is currently making one of the biggest man made disasters in history while both groups continue to not do anything effective has been noticed by more than a few. With that bailout, had the money been given to the people instead and the people told "now, go buy something" we would not be seeing an unchanged rate of housing foreclosures and yet another "quarter" of economic shrinkage and another nose diving market where everything is become more devalued yet again. 

Instead, what we see is; the financial backers of the money lenders scratching each others backs and then both of them telling us we have to "pay more".

Interesting reads there Shawn. The greater sadness, and joy; 



> But Canada, the smallest G8 country by population, ponied up a fifth of the pledge – $1.1-billion in new funds over five years – while others, struck by economic woes and high deficits, offered up more modest sums – in some cases making firm commitments for only a few years.


Yup, we Canadians have not got 19/20 reasons to be p.o.'ed at the G20, and a lot of reason to be a darn sight prouder of our nation than 19/20ths of the G20 can otherwise claim.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

My 2 cents..... there was no reason to hold the thing where is was. Mr Harper showing off on our buck. The price of the fence just doubled. I imagine that the other costs will do the same. 

My wife went. Regretted it. She could sense that trouble was coming and managed to get off of Queens Park just in time. 

Just as this kind of thing attracts people that want to cause trouble, you give cops that much power and pump that much Testosterone for a week and a half the two don't mix. Cops are people. Good and bad. Crappy job. 

I have a serious issue with the management calls on that day. There was no reason for those cars to be there. NO reason for the 200 cops 200 yrds that day to be standing around. Management then said 2 hrs later break everything up hence the head bashing. 

What isn't being told is who was the management?. Blair responsible for it all? ...Na.... don't believe that. 

But how come nobody listened to David Miller months ago ????


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Ya I still dont know why they didnt hold both the G8 and the G20 in Huntsville, it would of made more sense. But from what I have heard there were a few of the Reps that requested it to be in Toronto. Also I have a buddy who is an OPP officer who was there. He said they planned on all the damage and mayhem (because of the black bloque) happening but because they were reamed out friday night for being "overly aggressive", they wanted to prove a point. So they left cars in random spots with no cops around, took their time while the Bloque destroyed queen street for an hour unopposed. And then Sunday were told no mercy and catch as many as you can, which is why a lot of people got in trouble for just standing on the roads.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i have huge respect for authority, and for the police, but this just sounds idiotic. not to mention fascist.




Cort Strummer said:


> Ya I still dont know why they didnt hold both the G8 and the G20 in Huntsville, it would of made more sense. But from what I have heard there were a few of the Reps that requested it to be in Toronto. Also I have a buddy who is an OPP officer who was there. He said they planned on all the damage and mayhem (because of the black bloque) happening but because they were reamed out friday night for being "overly aggressive", they wanted to prove a point. So they left cars in random spots with no cops around, took their time while the Bloque destroyed queen street for an hour unopposed. And then Sunday were told no mercy and catch as many as you can, which is why a lot of people got in trouble for just standing on the roads.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah man sooo dumb... when people give me shit for doing my job I just want to do it even more... they were just proving a points but I guess some people are too thick to see it. If you let them do their job with out complaining the destruction would not of happened, been no where near as sever... but Apparently protesting means getting in cops faces spitting at them saying freedom of speech, freedom of expression, yada yada. If protesters would just go share what they have to say, ignore the cops if they are present you wouldnt get all these problems and people saying "cops are fascist pigs" etc.

Protesting and striking are obsolete nowadays, neither really accomplishes anything anymore. Governments dont care to listen they have their own agendas, you might be lucky and change a regional by-law or something but dont think protesting will have any affect on federal decisions. Look at last summer the garbage men in Toronto went on strike for their pensions... what did they get for striking for 2 months? Senior guys that are getting ready to retire get theirs other do not get a pension and when they returned to work they had to work 3x as hard to clean up the mess... so it just isnt worth it, and I am sure there are better ways to "fight the system" like writing letters to whoever, getting petitions signed... waving banners and chanting is useless these days.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

also with all the media that were arrested and detained, it is because they were standing on the road and ignored the demands to stay on the sidewalks. The media is always giving police a hard time, so a few of the cops wanted to give them a hard time for once.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Cort Strummer said:


> Apparently protesting means getting in cops faces spitting at them saying freedom of speech, freedom of expression, yada yada. If protesters would just go share what they have to say, ignore the cops if they are present you wouldnt get all these problems and people saying "cops are fascist pigs" etc.



...the vast majority of the protesters did exactly that. they protested peacefully, lawfully and respectfully.

nonetheless, thanks in part to media sensationslism, we are left with the impression that the "typical" protester is an unwashed, unemployed, uneducated "hippies" with a hate on for authority.

and many people are more than happy to accept that stereotype as gospel, since it suits their prejudice anyway.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Cort Strummer said:


> also with all the media that were arrested and detained, it is because they were standing on the road and ignored the demands to stay on the sidewalks. The media is always giving police a hard time, so a few of the cops wanted to give them a hard time for once.


...you are more than welcome to your opinion on this. its only when you present it as "fact" that your credibility goes flying right out the window.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Kinda like how cops are evil and fascist and beat people up for no reason, right?



david henman said:


> ...the vast majority of the protesters did exactly that. they protested peacefully, lawfully and respectfully.
> 
> nonetheless, thanks in part to media sensationslism, we are left with the impression that the "typical" protester is an unwashed, unemployed, uneducated "hippies" with a hate on for authority.
> 
> and many people are more than happy to accept that stereotype as gospel, since it suits their prejudice anyway.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Cort Strummer said:


> Kinda like how cops are evil and fascist and beat people up for no reason, right?



...wrong. and, i might add, completely and utterly idiotic.

carry on.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

what the difference than? because protestor are your people and fascist police pigs are not?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Cort Strummer said:


> what the difference than? because protestor are your people and fascist police pigs are not?


...stupid question. feel free to try again.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...stupid question. feel free to try again.


hwopvkqoct


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Cort Strummer said:


> hwopvkqoct



...awesome, dood. just awesome.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Characterizing all protestors actions based solely on the media coverage would be a very unfair thing to do. You sell more papers and advertising by showing the few idiots and zealots than you do the calm and organized ones. So that is a slippery slope there.


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

Polls show a fairly high level of support for the way the police handled the protesters because all people saw was the mayhem on G20 Saturday. It's easy to characterize all protesters actions as being equal to those of thugs and vandals using Black Bloc tactics when your vantage point is what the media shows you. People outside of Downtown Toronto saw thugs and vandals burning police cars ,smashing windows, looting some stores and intimidating those who didn't agree with their actions.
There is no justification for the actions of the Black Bloc thugs and vandals and IMO those who are convicted should be put on mandatory work crews until they have worked off the cost of damages, court costs and their lodgings(at a facility managed by Corrections Canada).
Just as important is to examine how Civil Rights were dismissed and mass arrests allowed to proceed. Any unlawful actions by the Police/gov't should be of concern to all citizens should be dealt with.
There was a complex dynamic in Toronto during the G20 and it was handled poorly from the decision to host it through to the post summit press conferences.
Hopefully our society learns something, from the experience, that make Canada a better place to live.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

the_fender_guy said:


> Polls show a fairly high level of support for the way the police handled the protesters because all people saw was the mayhem on G20 Saturday. It's easy to characterize all protesters actions as being equal to those of thugs and vandals using Black Bloc tactics when your vantage point is what the media shows you. People outside of Downtown Toronto saw thugs and vandals burning police cars ,smashing windows, looting some stores and intimidating those who didn't agree with their actions.
> There is no justification for the actions of the Black Bloc thugs and vandals and IMO those who are convicted should be put on mandatory work crews until they have worked off the cost of damages, court costs and their lodgings(at a facility managed by Corrections Canada).
> Just as important is to examine how Civil Rights were dismissed and mass arrests allowed to proceed. Any unlawful actions by the Police/gov't should be of concern to all citizens should be dealt with.
> There was a complex dynamic in Toronto during the G20 and it was handled poorly from the decision to host it through to the post summit press conferences.
> Hopefully our society learns something, from the experience, that make Canada a better place to live.



yeah i used to have fantasies like that too.
sadly, the real world doesn't work that way.


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

six-string said:


> yeah i used to have fantasies like that too.
> sadly, the real world doesn't work that way.


Care to elaborate?

OT noticed your sig ... Ron Wood reference?


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

the_fender_guy said:


> Care to elaborate?
> 
> OT noticed your sig ... Ron Wood reference?


nah just ignore me. i'm a cynical old whatever.
i think its sweet you believe in stuff like fairness and justice and common sense .

Ronnie is a pal. for true.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Characterizing all protestors actions based solely on the media coverage would be a very unfair thing to do. You sell more papers and advertising by showing the few idiots and zealots than you do the calm and organized ones. So that is a slippery slope there.


...it has ocurred to me that peaceful protesters are the guardians of of democracy and free speech.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

david henman said:


> ...it has ocurred to me that peaceful protesters are the guardians of of democracy and free speech.


That would be correct. I think when we stop voicing our opinions, for or against, we are doomed


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> That would be correct. I think when we stop voicing our opinions, for or against, we are doomed



Agreed. Smelly cabs and war torn amps are a clear sign of social decay.

HEY you know, there is an AMP BUILDING COURSE still being plotted by the faithful here on GC. Check it out!


----------

